# 24th on the list local 428/ Bakersfield



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

just interviewed and called for my results got 24th on the eligibility list for the apprenticeship. I know work will pick up next month and thats when they should be calling guys to work. also seen around town that Bakersfield will be having 3 big projects starting with a hospital expansion, shopping center and also an office section near Bakersfield university.

HAVE A QUESTION WITH me being on the list 24th if I call every week will that show I'm really interested in working and possible that I get sent before guys ahead of me? or am I guaranteed to get in since each class should have about 30 guys or so?


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Barnes562 said:


> just interviewed and called for my results got 24th on the eligibility list for the apprenticeship. I know work will pick up next month and thats when they should be calling guys to work. also seen around town that Bakersfield will be having 3 big projects starting with a hospital expansion, shopping center and also an office section near Bakersfield university.
> 
> HAVE A QUESTION WITH me being on the list 24th if I call every week will that show I'm really interested in working and possible that I get sent before guys ahead of me? or am I guaranteed to get in since each class should have about 30 guys or so?


Are you indentured into the apprentiship program and will be starting school in sep. and waiting for a call .

Or do you have to wait until you get pulled


----------



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

*@swithgear277*

sorry if I didn't make it clear but yes to get pulled into the apprenticeship . they interview once a year I believe so I should get pulled in unless for some reason he doesnt start a class correct?.. does that make sense now?


----------



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

switchgear277;4951890]Are you indentured into the apprentiship program and will be starting school in sep. and waiting for a call .

Or do you have to wait until you get pulled



I'm trying too get in as a first year apprentice but wanted to know how high my chances where on getting in with big projects also coming out...


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Your chances are better when the locals books are clear and their looking for man power . I tried for years to get into nj locals but their hurting for wrk I got lucky and applied to ny Hudson Valley local
When their had major projects going on and I got in first try


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Calling constantly won't let you jump other guys on the list, if it did why have a list to begin with?

What it could do is get you the offer of crappy jobs for annoying the folks in the office.


----------



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Calling constantly won't let you jump other guys on the list, if it did why have a list to begin with?
> 
> What it could do is get you the offer of crappy jobs for annoying the folks in the office.


spoke to another journeymen out this local and he said thats what he did and they called him for a job. so just thought I would give that a try. I'm really anxious to get in and would do just about anything


----------



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

Switchgear277 said:


> Your chances are better when the locals books are clear and their looking for man power . I tried for years to get into nj locals but their hurting for wrk I got lucky and applied to ny Hudson Valley local
> When their had major projects going on and I got in first try



yea I know I tried a few locals but this the lowest I been on the list plus there is a big project thats gonna start soon and will be done in about 10 years total I believe and hospital expansion and also a big office complex and I'm hoping to be able to land on at least one do to the fact not everyone will take the job or pass the drug screening like I will


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Barnes562 said:


> spoke to another journeymen out this local and he said thats what he did and they called him for a job. so just thought I would give that a try. I'm really anxious to get in and would do just about anything


He may have been well liked by the hall already.

Good way to make an enemy.


If you were the guy on the list that got jumped over how would you feel?


----------



## Barnes562 (Jan 26, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> He may have been well liked by the hall already.
> 
> Good way to make an enemy.
> 
> ...


understand but thats why I'm here just asking for advice. any idea on what I can do to speed it up or is it more just sit and wait until further notice?


----------

